

Developing a Backbone.js Edge - philfreo
http://bleedingedgepress.com/our-books/backbone-js/

======
philfreo
This was a fun book to be a part of writing, due to the unique way how 5 of us
(including some core Backbone.js contributors) got together for a "book
sprint" and collaborated on both the sample project, and writing the book
itself, over a short period of time.

* $5 off from Gumroad: <https://gumroad.com/l/mtan/$5off>

* <http://techbus.safaribooksonline.com/9781939902016>

* Kindle: [http://www.amazon.com/Developing-a-Backbone-js-Edge-ebook/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Developing-a-Backbone-js-Edge-ebook/dp/B00CBP7N3O/?ie=UTF8&tag=backbone05-20)

~~~
33degrees
It looks like an interesting book, and the price is nice, but it's a hard sell
with so little information on the contents; even just a table of contents
would be very helpful...

~~~
philfreo
There's a ToC here: <http://techbus.safaribooksonline.com/9781939902016>

and the associated GitHub project is online here:
<https://github.com/backstopmedia/hubbub/>

~~~
33degrees
Ah, I hadn't check the safari link, much better thanks!

